# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Απορίες για κοκατίλ

## john john

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με τον Νικήτα το κοκατίλ που πήρα την περασμένη Πέμπτη. Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αρχικά εάν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κοιμάται με ανοιχτά τα μάτια γιατί δεν τον έχω δει ποτέ να τα κλείνει και αν όντως δεν κοιμάται τι πρέπει να κάνω; Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει πως τσιμπάει κομμάτια από την εφημερίδα. Τι να κάνω; Σκέφτηκα να του βάλω άμμο. Είναι καλύτερη λύση από την εφημερίδα; Ο πετσοπάς μου έδωσε κάποιες σταγόνες για το νερό (vitamix plus solution) της tafarm που είναι διατροφικό συμπλήρωμα. Να τις χρησιμοποιώ προληπτικά; Τέλος σας παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες του κλουβιού και του Νικήτα για να μου πείτε αν είναι εντάξει ή αν πρέπει να αλλάξω κάτι. Αααα και αν είναι όντως αρσενικό γιατί έχω ψάξει στο forum για το φύλο του αλλά δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα Γιαννη! Καλως ηρθες και καλως το δεχτηκες το φτερωτο σου!  :Happy: 

Δες εδω σχετικα με τα cockatiels και τις μεταλλαξεις τους.. Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus, Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel

Οπως βλεπεις, δεν μπορεις να κρινεις το φυλο του δικου σου διοτι ειναι pearl pied.. εαν σου τραγουδα θα ειναι αρσενικο, εαν οχι θηλυκο.. αλλα δεν ειναι παντα σιγουρο.

Εφημεριδα μην ξαναβαλεις ποτε.. περιεχει μελανι και ειναι τοξικο. Καλυτερα να βαζεις αμμο για γατες (αρκει να υπαρχει σχαρα για να μην ερχεται σε επαφη) ή πελλετ συμπιεσμενου ξυλου (απο αυτα που χρησιμοποιουμε στις ξυλοσομπες).

Οι σταγονες για το νερο που σου εδωσε ο πετ σοπας ειναι πολυβιταμινες.. δεν νομιζω να τις χρειαζεσαι τοσο εαν το πουλι τρωει φρουτα και λαχανικα. Πολυβιταμινες περισσοτερο χρησιμοποιουμε στην πτερορροια και στην προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης για να ενισχυσουμε τον οργανισμο. 

Το κλουβι το βρισκω αρκετα καλο.. αν και λιγουλακι μικρο διοτι δεν υπαρχει αρκετος χωρος να πετα.. τις πατηθρες να της διαμορφωσεις καταλληλα ετσι ωστα η ουρα του να μην βρισκει το καγκελο και χαλα. Επισης οι πατηθρες καλο ειναι να αντικατασταθουν με ξυλινες καβιλιες ή φυσικες ή σχοινενιες..

Ταιστρες να χρησιμοποιεις εσωτερικες διοτι τα cockatiel εχουν μεγαλο κεφαλακι και δεν χωρα ανετα στις εξωτερικες ταιστρες που του εχεις βαλει.

Το στικ να το πεταξεις.. εχει ζαχαρες που ευνοουν την αναπτυξη μυκητων στα πουλια και δεν τους κανει καλο οπως καταλαβαινεις! Μπορεις να φτιαχνεις στικ μονος σου που ξερεις σιγουρα τι εχεις βαλει μεσα.. Stick για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους (εγω εχω κανει την συνταγη της Ολγας στο post #20

Βαλε του σουπιοκοκκαλακι Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!, μερικα παιχνιδια Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για μικρούς-μεσαίους παπαγάλους και εισαι οκ.

----------


## Athina

Καταρχήν είναι πανέμορφο το κοκατιλάκι σου.Να κοιμάται με ανοιχτά τα μάτια δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση.Είναι άγριο?Αν ναι μάλλον δεν το βλέπεις να κοιμάται γιατί νιώθει φόβο οπότε όταν πλησιάζεις ανοίγει τα ματάκια του.Μπορείς να το σκεπάζεις με μια πετσετούλα ώστε να μην το ενοχλούν τα φώτα και να μην σας βλέπει να πηγαινοέρχεστε.Σχετικά με το σκίσιμο του χαρτιού στο πάτο εμένα το κάνουν αυτό όταν θέλουν να ζευγαρώσουν.Έχει δακτυλίδι στο πόδι του?Ξες την ηλικία του?

----------


## mitsman

και κατι τελευταιο για να συμπληρωσω τα οσα σωστα ειπαν τα φιλαρακια μου απο πανω....
Το πουλακι ειναι μεταλλαξης pearl pied  και δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε το φυλο του! αυτο θα το δεις με τον καιρο! αν σφυριζει η μονο κραζει!

----------


## john john

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Νίκο, πάνω σ'αυτό που είπες για φρούτα και λαχανικά, τι θα ήταν καλό να του δίνω και με ποιόν τρόπο; Κομματιασμένα στην ταΐστρα;
Αθηνά ναι είναι άγριο κοκατίλ. Δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι αλλά είναι 4 μηνών, τον πήρα από ένα πετσοπ στο οποίο έχουν ζευγαρώσει δύο κοκατίλ και δίνουν τα μικρά τους. Το είχα διαβάσει αυτό με την πετσέτα ή σεντόνι αλλά γενικά δεν θέλω να συνηθίσει έτσι... Απλά ανησυχώ γιατί αν όντως κοιμάται τις ώρες που δεν τον βλέπω ή που κοιμάμαι κι εγώ μάλλον δεν ξεκουράζεται αρκετά (είναι σίγουρα λιγότερο από τις 10-12 ώρες που διάβασα) και γενικά όλη την ημέρα έχει πολύ ενέργεια.
Δημήτρη και Νίκο, αυτός στο πετσοπ μου είπε ότι είναι αρσενικό λόγω του έντονου χρώματος στα μάγουλα και γενικά είναι αρκετά δραστήριος...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι

Μπορεις να του το δινεις οπως θελεις.. θα δεις πως το προτιμα ο φιλος σου. Οι γονεις του ξερεις τι μεταλλαξεις ειναι? Ισως θα μπορουσε καποιος που ξερει να σου πει τι φυλο ειναι ο μικρος σου συμφωνα με την γενετικη των cockatiels (σου παρεθεσα αρθρο στο προηγουμενο post μου).

----------


## pasxalis

εκει που του εχεις το φαγητο εισαι σιγουρος οτι τον βολευει?εγω του ειχα βαλει σε τετοια ταιστρα για πλακα μια φορα και δεν μπορουσε να φαι και την γκεμισε στο τελος χαχαχα
καλο θα ηταν να παρεις μια μεγαλη να την κρεμας μεσα.

----------


## mitsman

> Δημήτρη και Νίκο, αυτός στο πετσοπ μου είπε ότι είναι αρσενικό λόγω του έντονου χρώματος στα μάγουλα και γενικά είναι αρκετά δραστήριος...


αυτος στο πετ σοπ ξέρει τοσα για πουλια οσο εγω για αστροναυτες!!!!
Δεν μπορεις να ξερεις το φυλο του με κανενα τροπο!!! εκτος αν κελαηδαει!

----------


## john john

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τρώει κανονικά από τις ταΐστρες παρ' όλο που είναι μικρές, απλά ήθελα να ξεκινήσω με εξωτερικές για να μην χρειάζεται να βάζω τα χέρια μου μέσα και τον τρομάξω στην αρχή.

----------


## Athina

Οι ταΐστρες είναι σίγουρα λάθος.Οι συγκεκριμένες είναι κατάλληλες για μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλους και όχι κοκατίλ.Μπορείς να πάρεις μπολάκια ανοξείδωτα ή πλαστικά και να τα κρεμάσεις από μέσα.προσοχή μην τα κουτσουλάει αν τα βάλεις κάτω.
Όταν λες 'δεν θέλεις να συνηθίσει έτσι' τι εννοείς?Πρέπει να συνηθίσει και να καταλάβει ότι όταν μπαίνει η πετσέτα είναι ώρα για νάνι.Σταματάνε τα τραγούδια,τα παιχνίδια και κλείνουν τα φώτα αν γίνεται.
Τα μάγουλα σε αυτή την μετάλλαξη δεν έχουν καμία απολύτως σχέση με το φύλο.Όλοι τα ίδια λένε.
Υπάρχει και αυτή η εξωτερική

----------


## john john

Σκεφτόμουνα να πάρω αυτό το κλουβί που είναι και πιο άνετο. Έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο άλλο γιατί γενικά δυσκολεύομαι να βρω..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Γιαννη, το κλουβι ειναι αρκετα καλο, μα να ξερεις δεν επιτρεπεται απο τους κανονες να βαζεις συνδεσμους εμπορικων καταστηματων.. 

Εγω θα προτεινα αυτην στην παρακατω φωτογραφια.. ειναι ανετη και εχει εξωτερικες ταιστρες καταλληλες για παπαγαλους (εχω ολα μου τα πουλια σε τετοια κλουβι, εκτος απο ενα ζευγαρι ringneck που δεν χωρα σε τοσο μικρο κλουβι.



Εαν μπορεις να διαθεσεις περισσοτερα χρηματα μπορεις να κανεις την πατεντα που εκανε και ο lagreco69.. ενωσε 2 τετοια κλουβια και δημιουργησε μια κλουβα για τα cockatiels του..

----------


## john john

Συγνώμη για του συνδέσμους καταστημάτων. Δεν το γνώριζα. Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση. Με τις βιταμίνες τι γίνεται; Εγώ έχω βάλει μέσα στην αυγοθήκη που φαίνονται και στις φωτογραφίες. Μπορούν οι βιταμίνες να παραληφθούν λόγω φρούτων και λαχανικών;

----------


## Jonnakos

Αμα η διατροφη του κοκατιλ σου περιεχει αρκετα λαχανικα και φρουτα τοτε οι βιταμινες ειναι περιτες κατα την γνωμη μου .

----------


## makel23

νικο πολυ καληη κλουβα αυτή αλλα τη φωλιά σε φαση αναπαραγωγής πως την βολεύεις?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Η κλουβα δεν ειναι δικη μου, αλλα του Δημητρη (lagreco69).. εχει πλαινες πορτες για τοποθετηση φωλιας!

----------


## makel23

εμενα ειναι ιδια αλλα δεν εχει πλαινες πορτες..μηπως ειναι πατεντα?

----------


## lagreco69

> Με τις βιταμίνες τι γίνεται; Εγώ έχω βάλει μέσα στην αυγοθήκη που φαίνονται και στις φωτογραφίες. Μπορούν οι βιταμίνες να παραληφθούν λόγω φρούτων και λαχανικών;


Γιαννη ειναι εντελως περιττες!! οι βιταμινες του εμποριου, δες τα παρακατω αρθρα. 

(1) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι 
(2) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(3) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας 
(4) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά 
(5) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds) 

Και το παρακατω, για την αυγοτροφη εμποριου που του εχεις.

Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> εμενα ειναι ιδια αλλα δεν εχει πλαινες πορτες..μηπως ειναι πατεντα?


Οχι! Εχω κι εγω τετοια κλουβια.. μηπως η δικη σου ειναι η 60αρα (σαν την 76αρα, μικροτερη και χωρις πορτες στα πλαινα) ή η 80αρα (που εχει μονο μια πορτα στη μεση)?

----------


## Sophie

Καταρχήν το κοκατιλάκι σου είναι πανέμορφο!!! Τώρα... Συμφωνώ σε ότι σου έχουν πει τα παιδιά στα παραπάνω posts! Όσο για τις πολυβιταμίνες που σου έδωσε αυτός για να ρίχνεις στο νερό του, *αν δεν κάνω λάθος*, απ' όσο ξέρω δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε τίποτα προληπτικά! Όπως είπε κι ο Νίκος, δεν βάζεις πια στικ (εκτός από το σπιτικό!)! Και εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν έχει τύχει να το δεις να κοιμάται! Απλώς σε νιώθει και ξυπνάει! Ξυπνάνε πολύ εύκολα!  :winky:  Το κλουβί που θες να πάρεις δεν έχει μεγάλη διαφορά από αυτό έχεις τώρα (απ' όσο βλέπω) μόνο λίγο στο μήκος πρέπει να είναι πιο μεγάλο! Όσο για τις πατήθρες καλύτερα να τις βάλεις σε διαφορετικό ύψος! Στην τελευταία σου ερώτηση δεν ξέρω να απαντήσω! *Μην πιστεύεις τους πετ-σοπάδεςςς!!!!* Αααααααα και σε σχέση με τα παιχνιδάκια που είπε ο Νίκος να βάλεις χρωματιστά γιατί κινούν το ενδιαφέρον του παπαγάλου περισσότερο και να ξέρεις ότι στους παπαγάλους αρέσουν πολύ τα κουδουνάκια!  :winky:  Και κάτι άκυρο: έχω 2 μπάτζι και έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο κλουβί με σένα! και ίδιες πατήθρες (ήταν μαζί με το κλουβί), και ίδια βιταμινοθήκη και ίδιες ταΐστρες (όσο φαίνονται!)! Φαντάζεσαι να τα πήραμε από το ίδιο μαγαζί?  :winky: 


Υ.Γ.: Επειδή δεν είμαι σίγουρη, τις ξύλινες πατήθρες δεν πρέπει να τις καθαρίζεις καλά για να μην πιάσουν ψείρες?
*Αν κάνω κάπου λάθος, παρακαλώ διορθώστε μεεεε!!!!*

----------


## makel23

πω κοτσο μ επιασαν..ναι δυο πορτες μεγαλες εχει μπροστα εχει μόνο..αρα η δική μου ειναι 60αρά?η 76αρα έχει πλαινες πόρτες?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> πω κοτσο μ επιασαν..ναι δυο πορτες μεγαλες εχει μπροστα εχει μόνο..αρα η δική μου ειναι 60αρά?η 76αρα έχει πλαινες πόρτες?


Παρε ενα μετρο και μετρησε το μηκος του κλουβιου Μακη!




> Υ.Γ.: Επειδή δεν είμαι σίγουρη, τις ξύλινες πατήθρες δεν πρέπει να τις καθαρίζεις καλά για να μην πιάσουν ψείρες?
> *Αν κάνω κάπου λάθος, παρακαλώ διορθώστε μεεεε!!!!*


Δεν κανεις κανενα λαθος, αλλα ολες οι πατηθρες ασχετα απο το εαν ειναι ξυλινες ή οχι  μπορουν να πιασουν ψειρες.. οποτε παντα θελουν καλο καθαρισμο με ξυδι.

----------


## makel23

60 αρα ειναι..

----------


## lagreco69

> Επειδή δεν είμαι σίγουρη, τις ξύλινες πατήθρες δεν πρέπει να τις καθαρίζεις καλά για να μην πιάσουν ψείρες?


Οχι αυτο δεν ισχυει! Σοφια. οτι υλικο και να ειναι οι πατηθρες.. πρεπει να καθαριζονται  παρα πολυ καλα!! και καθε ημερα εαν ειναι δυνατον.

----------


## Sophie

Εννοείται πως καθαρίζουμε καλά τις πατήθρες απ'ότι υλικό κι αν είναι απλά νόμιζα ότι τις ξύλινες πρέπει να τις καθαρίζεις ακόμη πιο καλά! Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση!

----------


## john john

Νίκο, το κλουβί που βλέπω στην φωτογραφία (post #16) το αγόρασες ή έχεις κάνει και εσύ πατέντα τύπου κόψε-ράψε από μικρότερα κλουβιά; Εάν το έχεις αγοράσει μπορείς να μου στείλεις ένα πμ από πιο μαγαζί; 
Χρησιμοποιώντας πελλετ στον πάτο του κλουβιού μπορούμε να βγάλουμε την σχάρα; Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κίνδυνος μόλυνσης; Και με ποιόν τρόπο μπορώ να καθαρίσω τις κουτσουλιές από το πελλετ; (αφαιρώ το λερωμένο μέρος και συμπληρώνω; )

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Νίκο, το κλουβί που βλέπω στην φωτογραφία (post #16) το αγόρασες ή έχεις κάνει και εσύ πατέντα τύπου κόψε-ράψε από μικρότερα κλουβιά; Εάν το έχεις αγοράσει μπορείς να μου στείλεις ένα πμ από πιο μαγαζί; 
> Χρησιμοποιώντας πελλετ στον πάτο του κλουβιού μπορούμε να βγάλουμε την σχάρα; Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κίνδυνος μόλυνσης; Και με ποιόν τρόπο μπορώ να καθαρίσω τις κουτσουλιές από το πελλετ; (αφαιρώ το λερωμένο μέρος και συμπληρώνω; )


Η κλουβα ειναι του Δημητρη (lagreco69) ειναι δυο 76αρες (δες post #12) που απο την μια εχει αφαιθει η οροφη και απο την αλλη ο πατος και η μια πηγε πανω απο την αλλη.. ειναι δεμενα μεταξυ τους με tire up (δεματικο καλωδιων).

Εχω κι εγω τετοια κλουβια (76αρες.. οχι αυτη την πατεντα). Την σχαρα μπορεις να την αφαιρεσεις αλλα οταν βγαζεις το συρταρι-πατο το κλουβι θα πρεπει να ειναι σε καποιο τραπεζι γιατι αλλιως θα μπορουν να βγουν απο κατω (οταν αφαιρεις τον πατο παντα).

Τα πελλετ καθε 15 μερες περιπου θα τα πετας και θα βαζεις καινουργια.

----------


## kostas0206

Γιαννη, δεν ειναι του νικου το κλουβι, αλλα του δημητρη(lagreco69) αν δεν κανω λαθος, εχει εωσει δυο 76αρες ζευγαρωστρες και αυτο ειναι το αποτελεσμα.*
*

----------


## kostas0206

Νικο με πρωλαβες.  :Happy:

----------


## john john

Τιμή γνωρίζουμε για μια 76αρα κλούβα; Από ότι κατάλαβα μια μόνη της έχει λίγο θέμα με το ύψος; Δηλαδή το πελλετ εκτός από την αλλαγή κάθε 15 δεν θέλει κάτι άλλο;

----------


## stephan

μεσω ιντερνετ μπορεις να βρεις 76αρα με 23 ευρω αν ψαξεις (αλλου κοστιζει μεχρι και 38 ευρω), τι υψος ειναι καλο για μπατζι και λοβμπερτ, για κοκατιλ ειναι ισα-ισα και οριακα μποπρεις να βαλεις και ρινκνεκ

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Στεφανε, ringneck δεν νομιζω να χωρα ζευγαρι+μωρα (τα μωρα θα μενουν προσωρινα εννοειται μεχρι τον απογαλακτισμο).. το υψος ειναι μικρο κι εκεινοι εχουν μια ουρα ΝΑ.. την πατεντα που εκανε ο Δημητρης για τα cockatiels του θα την κανω κι εγω συντομα για τα δικα μου ringneck.

----------


## stephan

Νικο εννοούσα* ενα* ρινκνεκ και αυτό οριακα φυσικά και δεν χωραει ολόκληρη οικογένεια  :winky:

----------


## john john

Μάλλον αυτό θα κάνω με τις ζευγαρώστρες. Απλά νόμιζα πως θα έβγαινε πολύ πιο ακριβά.. Ευχαριστώ.
Τελικά όμως το πελλετ δεν το πειράζουμε μέσα στο δεκαπενθήμερο;

----------

